# My little weirdo



## JennifeerHolidaay (Sep 26, 2013)

Last week I could hear Ollie running on his wheel in the other room. I was wondering why I could hear him through 2 walls so I went & checked on him.
Apparently he's been moving his wheel so its facing the wall of his cage. he basically traps himself between the wall & his wheel. He likes to be completely covered... the noise was coming from his wheel banging on the wall of his cage. what a guy haha


----------



## Brittany (Sep 15, 2013)

Very cute!


----------

